# Arancini – Fried Italian Rice Balls recipe



## kleenex (Aug 19, 2010)

Arancini – Fried Italian Rice Balls | The Comfort is Always Here

For something a bit different.


----------



## zfranca (Oct 17, 2010)

Leftover cooked rice provides so many options. I don't cook rice often enough...It's time to change that. Thanks for sharing this site.


----------

